# Salt Fork 6/21



## abomb (May 25, 2009)

My dad and I will be hitting the lake this Saturday. We have historically had terrible luck, as we are amateurs and don't know where/what to target. We're open to catching any species. 

Any advice would be more that welcome! I'm interested in crappie and catfish, while my dad fancies himself a bass fisherman. 

If any kind soul wishes to impart any info to help us out, I'd appreciate it. We only fish together twice a decade, so we wouldn't be too much of a burden on any honey holes...feel free to send me a PM!

With kind regards,

Abomb


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Are you guys fishing from the shore or a boat?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

abomb said:


> My dad and I will be hitting the lake this Saturday. We have historically had terrible luck, as we are amateurs and don't know where/what to target. We're open to catching any species.
> 
> Any advice would be more that welcome! I'm interested in crappie and catfish, while my dad fancies himself a bass fisherman.
> 
> ...


*Summertime Bassin' Salt Fork *- I haven't been there yet this season. But in the past, and at this time of year throughout the Summer. I say get on the water about 4:30 A.M. to 5:00 A.M. and tromp on your trolling motor and cover water with buzzbaits. Keep moving till you get bit. Then stop and fish it out with a variety of lures for a few minutes. Then move on and cover water with buzzbaits till you get bit again. 
Later in the day, or the evening, and if the wind is blowing, break out the crankbaits and fish the points.

Good luck.

Here is a 4-pounder I caught back in 2008. The water temps were hovering around 90-degrees. And this one hit my Chatterbait (on my first evening of my Fish-Camp) off a deep wall laydown.


----------



## abomb (May 25, 2009)

We have a boat...thanks!


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Well if you are on a boat make your way to the campers beach. As you pass it heading toward the speed zone ( traveling from right to left as you are looking at the beach from the boat) there is a shallow cove just past the beach. Don't bother with the cove but after that the cove there is a few hundred yards of rocky shoreline. As you move away from that cove along that shoreline it gets fairly deeper and the cats and crappie feed like crazy thee in the evenings. Two weeks ago I was there and was fishing for crappie with Minnows under a bobber. Caught some nice slabs and two nice filet worthy cats. Not to mention keeper sunfish and some other dink blue gill etc. all in just two hrs. I have always had luck on that shoreline in the early morning and evening for years as I love to camp at the park. Good luck, hope this helps


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

The lake is awful crowded on the weekends. These are a couple stringers from the last couple weekends, mostly from fishing with minnows and throwing a small spinner along the shorelines.


----------



## abomb (May 25, 2009)

Thank you all! The info is greatly appreciated. Looks like the weather will cooperate, and hopefully we'll catch more than just a sunburn!


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Soooooo...... How did you guys do????)?


----------

